# 2006 Passat driver door panel removal



## yape1984 (Jul 31, 2012)

could anyone give me information on how to properly remove my driver side door panel and window on my 2006 vw passat? i just popped the door panel but there is another one(metal panel) and i am having a hard time removing it. is there a way to remove it easy? do i need to remove my window? also, i tried to remove the star screw that holds my window but ended up breaking the screw, could i remove this screw all the way out and replace with a new one? or im doomed. thank you very much! if anyone could post me an illustration or pictures, that would be great. thank you!


----------



## TAB1997 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Door Panel Removal*

What kind of problem are you having? if you are replacing a door latch or window regulator you will have to remove the complete outer door skin. Pretty major job and time consuming. Hope that helps.


----------

